# Re: Fleetwood RV's



## Rmiles (Mar 24, 2013)

Is it true that it's hard to get parts for Fleetwood Motorhomes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

well as far as i know the motorized rvs from Fleetwood are still under warranty and have available parts ,, i know some of the Fleetwood brands are what they call 'Orphins' that means that there is no warranty on parts and such avail ,, but from what i know ,, the Motorized rvs such as MH's are still ok ,, parts are avail. for them ,, they may not be from a 'fleetwood dealer' but they are avail. after market ,, btw ,, welcome to the forums ,, and what kinda parts are looking for in general ???


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2013)

The Chassis will be either Ford or Chevy if gasser and maybe Dodge if older.  Parts for those are available.  Appliances are same as other makes so parts can be found.  If its body parts may be a problem.  Headlights, taillights are generally auto.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 03 Fleetwood South wind and never had a problem getting parts. But as Nash stated most all the MH manufactures uses the same applainces. But from what I seem at RV shows they have gone to residential refrigerator style.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

This is true ,, Hollis ,, most are going with the "household" refers ,, due to the fact that alot of Manufact. are getting away from LP ,, well in MH's ,, my 2012 is all electric ,, and has the same household refer ,, but it also has a battery bank of 24 batts ,, just for the inverters and such that are used ,, but "IMO " that is ok with me ,, cause we have never used our refer on anything but 12v or 120 volt in our other MH ,, and i got to admit ,, i like the new style refer alot more ,, seems to cool better ,, and u don;t really have to worry about being level ,, but JMO


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought even household fridges had to be fairly level. I still like the propane for boondocking.  Saves the batteries but I'm old and hard to change LOL.  Seemes to work beter on flame than 12 volts but have not had a 12 volt for years.  Mine just works on propane or 120 volts.  WOW Rod 24 batteries!!  I couldn't afford to buy just the batteries LOL.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like my 120v and propane. I had to clean the orfice yesterday . It wasn't working this passed weekend when we headed over to Perry Ga . But it OK now


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2013)

Hollis you are now a certified orfice cleaner.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2013)

OH  BTW, I have HAD my orfice cleaned  before. ,,,,,,,Nash you be surprise as what I can fix. but more important on things I can not fix. I will pay someone the first time, just to see how they do it, then it's all on me.


----------



## JCZ (Mar 27, 2013)

C Nash;83253 said:
			
		

> *I thought even household fridges had to be fairly level*. I still like the propane for boondocking.  Saves the batteries but I'm old and hard to change LOL.  Seemes to work beter on flame than 12 volts but have not had a 12 volt for years.  Mine just works on propane or 120 volts.  WOW Rod 24 batteries!!  I couldn't afford to buy just the batteries LOL.



Not as critical if it's just off level a bit.  Houshold refers don't have the ammonia in them.  I mean you don't want to lay them on their back (or sides) for a long period of time but a quick trip across town is OK, provided you leave it sit up right for a few hours, so the refrigerant (often referred to by one of the brand names of Freon) drains back down where it belongs before you plug it back in.


----------



## JCZ (Mar 27, 2013)

H2H1;83254 said:
			
		

> I like my 120v and propane. I had to clean the orfice yesterday . It wasn't working this passed weekend when we headed over to Perry Ga . But it OK now



Just curious....did you use diesel fuel to clean it?

Learned that just this week.  The pilot igniter for the fire pit by our pool wouldn't light.  After spending half a day running all over town the last guy told me "if you have electrical power and you have gas up to your igniter then just take the electrical and gas line off the igniter and put it in a cup of diesel fuel for half an hour.  Wipe it as clean as you can get it but do not use emery cloth or sandpaper......it'll remove all the carbon.  Put it back together and it'll fire."  It did!  Imagine that.....at 61 yrs. old and still in school.  By the way, I've learned a number of things from both you Hollis and Chelse.....thanks a bunch for being here!


----------

